# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 29.10.2009 - 30.10.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.amhv -> c:\windows\system32\fyddos.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GM.4000524000, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.apo -> c:\windows\system32\pqrs.tmo ( DrWEB: Trojan.Mylbot.4, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2616845, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.qaf -> c:\windows\mslsrv32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.108461 )Backdoor.Win32.Small.zn -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\nups.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.960 )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7507, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-FFE [Trj] )Trojan.BAT.Qhost.gr -> c:\temp\quarantine\qip_extreme.exeTrojan-Downloader.Win32.AutoIt.ky -> c:\temp\quarantine\vkontakte.scrTrojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.khe -> c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.6528, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2617517, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.pjq -> c:\windows\winsvcs32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.MyBot, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aej -> c:\windows\temp\wpv541255703227.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.6207, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAV.WH )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.akh -> c:\windows\svchost.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.akh -> c:\windows\msconfig.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.qm -> c:\docume~1\admin\applic~1\ufastd~1\propet~1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.qm -> c:\docume~1\admin\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyufastma  nager.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dapb -> c:\docume~1\admin\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyufastma  nager.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dapb -> c:\docume~1\ls\applic~1\ufastd~1\propetyufastmanag  er.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dapb -> c:\docume~1\ls\applic~1\ufastd~1\propet~1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Winlock.412 )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.computer\local settings\temp\gvso0152.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Recycle.20, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2617033, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.computer\local settings\temp\bdgq7611.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Recycle.20, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2617033, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.computer\local settings\temp\rnbv6427.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Recycle.20, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2617033, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckem -> c:\documents and settings\администратор.computer\local settings\temp\xqaf9562.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Recycle.20, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2617033, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckrh -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.13277, BitDefender: GenPack:Trojan.Generic.2257012, AVAST4: Win32:Zbot-LYA [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ckrz -> f:\recy\avrun.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18 )Trojan.Win32.Inject.alaf -> c:\windows\system32\ntfs_ext7.exeTrojan.Win32.Inject.alai -> c:\temp\quarantine\doss.pifTrojan.Win32.Pincav.iua -> c:\a1\v1\try.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6554 )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.iua -> c:\a1\v1\try.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6554 )Trojan.Win32.Pincav.iua -> g:\a1\v1\try.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.6554 )Trojan.Win32.Sasfis.thy -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

